

The Hunt for Brooklyn's Hidden Creeks - prostoalex
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-hunt-for-brooklyns-hidden-creeks

======
joverholt
Interesting article. These superfund sites are pretty scary, especially how
they can be 100 years old or so. In the meantime, new stuff has been built
over it, which hampers the clean up exponentially, and no one really knows
about the danger that lurks. From the linked article, this [0] talks a little
more in-depth about the gowanus canal.

[0] [http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-08/fyi-what-
would...](http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2013-08/fyi-what-would-happen-
if-you-drank-water-gowanus-canal)

